# Older Central PA Gamer Seeking Group/Players, Live/Online



## Ironhead (May 19, 2012)

Hi there! I'm a 41 yr old long time player/GM looking to either join a current group or form a new one with some interested, mature gamers. I'd prefer to start out as a player, as it's been quite a few years since I ran a serious game. I'm interested in D&D 1st-3.5 Editions, Conan, The Black Company and Pathfinder, and even the old Stormbringer/ Young Kingdoms setting if anyone still plays it. My schedule is very flexible and I'm open to live or online sessions. Please drop me a PM if you have a group with openings or would be interested in forming one with me. Thanks for your time


----------



## Gypsylady (May 19, 2012)

Hey Ironhead, if you are interested in playing online over skype and a virtual tabletop with a fellow pennsylvanian, give me a holler. I am currently looking for players for my Klooge game.


----------



## Ironhead (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm still looking. The past couple months have been hectic with work, a death in the family and the end of the school year for our daughters, but I'm still hoping to find a group. Anyone else out there?


----------



## Ironhead (Jul 13, 2012)

Just checking back in in the hope that someone will see this and be interested.


----------



## Suzaku (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm looking for game on virtual tabletop, but not with voip like skype, teamspeak or similar.


----------



## Ironhead (Jul 20, 2012)

This has gone from painful to irritating. I check in here every day and still no luck. I hate to be negative about it, but I never had any idea it would be this damn hard to find a group.


----------



## Treebore (Jul 22, 2012)

The closest I can offer you is Castles and Crusades, set in Greyhawk. We play every Tuesday from 8 PM to 11, maybe midnight, YOUR time. We use SKYPE and Maptools.

It is very 1E in feel, as far as Castles and Crusades goes, and it uses ascending AC.


----------



## Ironhead (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not familiar with C&C, but I'm interested. Am I remembering right that the system is more melee than magic oriented?


----------



## Treebore (Jul 23, 2012)

Ironhead said:


> Am I remembering right that the system is more melee than magic oriented?




It is very D&D, so it is very much like it.


If your interested in giving us a try my skype ID is treebore.therubylord. I'll keep it open for a while.


----------

